# Spiel ähnlich der &quot;Blitzkrieg&quot; Serie gesucht



## Segestis (8. Februar 2012)

*Spiel ähnlich der "Blitzkrieg" Serie gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein großer Freund der "Blitzkrieg" Serie (Teil 1+alle Add-ons, Teil 2 hat mir nicht so zugesagt...) und wollte mal von euch wissen ob ihr noch noch andere Spiele kennt die so ähnlich sind wie diese Spielreihe. Dabei geht es mir in erster Linie um das Szenario 2.WK, epische Kampagnen,detailliert dargestellte Karten und die Möglichkeit des Mikromanagments. 

Ich bevorzuge also Spiele in denen ich ganze Feldzüge, und nicht einzelne Schlachten in 10 Missionen aufgeteilt, nachspielen kann. Großen Spass hat mir bei der Blitzkrieg Reihe auch immer das "Spielen am Rande" gemacht. Einfach mal mit nem Pionierfahrzeug eine gigantische Stellung ausheben,Schützengräben bauen,Panzersperren errichten und Arti-/FlaK Batterien getrennt voneinander positionieren.

Ich habe schon Company of Heroes,Stalingrad und Suddenstrike ausprobiert. Aber entweder gefällt mir das Spielprinzip nicht (CoH) oder ich hab sie schon zu oft durchgespielt (SS,Stalingrad).

Nun denn, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich würde mich freuen von euch ein paar Empfehlungen zu bekommen.

Gruss

S.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2012)

Also, ich hab die meisten hiervon nicht selber gespielt. aber vlt informier dich mal über diese Titel:

Men of War: Amazon.de: Games
Soldiers - Heroes of World War 2: Amazon.de: Games
und vl noch die Codename: Panzers-Serie


----------



## rw (17. März 2012)

RWM wäre eventuell etwas für dich. Das ist ein Stand-Alone Mod für Sudden Strike: Resource War. Der Download ist kostenlos.


----------

